# My 3mo only wants to nurse side-lying, at home!



## mel_mama (Nov 24, 2008)

when my baby was around 4-6 weeks, i started experiencing pretty dramatic overactive-letdown (OAL) symptoms. when i would attempt to feed him in cradle hold position (or really any position that placed the breast over and above his head), milk would gush and spray everywhere upon letdown and he would choke like he was drowning in it! and then of course he would get fussy and not want to eat.

side-lying nursing was suggested as a position that might help, due to the milk being able to trickle down out of his mouth easier without flowing downward forcefully... it worked! side-lying nursing was great and became our "preferred" position during the day, as well as during the night, while we bedshare (which we are still doing at 3 months and hope to continue indefinitely...)

at 3 months, bf'ing is basically going well. i still have some OAL symptoms, like the fast and forceful spray at letdown, but he takes it much better now and doesn't seem bothered by it. honestly, it doesn't seem like the OAL is nearly as dramatic as it was in the beginning -- i think it's eased up a bit. the problem is that now my son ONLY wants to nurse in a side-lying position! when i try to nurse him out and about, sitting up, or in a cradle-type hold, it's a nightmare. he just doesn't want to do it! he gets very fussy and refuses the breast. i even try at home to nurse him in the rocker, on the bouncy ball, on the couch...but he just wont do it. so i always end up going upstairs into the bedroom, lying on the bed, and he nurses away contentedly...

anyone else experience this? i'd love some suggestions or tips on getting him to nurse in other positions/locations other than at home on the bed. (even when i try to nurse him at my friend's house on her bed, he's not very engaged... it's like he knows we're not at home and doesn't want to eat!) also, i'm wondering if it's just a phase that he will outgrow...... i love nursing him side-lying, it's comfortable for him AND me... however, sometimes it's just not very convenient!


----------



## IHeartO (Nov 16, 2008)

I feel your pain







Same situation for me, only now DS is 7 months and we are still side lying in the bedroom! I wish I could say it changed, but it didn't, mind you my DS *will* nurse on other people's beds, and if he is really hungry, will nurse elsewhere but it is a struggle and he is constantly hoping off and on. good luck!


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you tried nursing him in a sling?...my ds prefered laying down as well, and the sling was the only thing that helped...he did eventually grow out of it. I think it's just trial and error to find something that works for both of you...good luck


----------



## mel_mama (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh wow, 7mo! Well, we'll see how long it lasts... I have tried in a sling (although not for a month or two...) but he has never been a huge fan of slings and hates cradle hold. For now, I suppose it's just going to be side-lying, which I actually enjoy... But it's just not always so convenient, ha!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My DD2 went through a phase like that, at about the same age. It did pass all by itself; don't give up trying. One day he might just surprise you.

For my DD2, we finally figured out that she hated the cradle hold, or anything similar like a cross-cradle hold.

What finally broke the pattern for us was putting her in an upright carrier (like a Mei Tai or an Ergo) and letting her nurse in that, while I walked around. That worked for me, because it meant we could go places. You put baby in the carrier, and then loosen the straps so that s/he's down near boob level, and then support your breast until s/he's latched well, and support the back of the head either with the carrier, if s/he sits deeply enough, or with your hand.

Once she could sit, we moved to having her just straddle one knee and nurse upright, and then I got to sit down which was a nice plus.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

DS is 6.5 months and will only nurse in our glider (at home), or side-lying. It is very frustrating, especially since he wants to nurse ever 1-2 hours, so this gives me very little time to do anything outside of home. He also won't nurse if there are other people/distractions here at home. I am really hoping this 'phase' passes soon because spring is around the corner and I want to be able to go out and about with him!


----------



## mokey4 (Nov 3, 2008)

No advice here (sorry), but I just want to say that I wish I could get DD to nurse in a side-lying position! We've been trying it for the last week (she's 4 weeks), but she just can't latch on that way. She just sorta licks and superficially sucks, which at least seems to be enough when she wants comfort. I need to give her a lot of help- nursing is still a two-handed operation for me. Luckily she doesn't seem too bothered by my let-down.

Sometimes it would be nice to lie down though, esp at 2am when I'm exhausted!


----------



## Zimbah (Feb 22, 2008)

: perhaps this is part of my lo's issue. No time to reply properly have to go feed.


----------



## Smirkin (Jun 16, 2008)

side-lying is the most comfortable nursing position for BOTH me and my LO.

She will nurse in other positions, but it's rarely without what I would call consistent mild fussiness. She's getting bigger too (she's almost 4 mo) and I am noticing that I am having trouble finding a way to hold her in a way that is comfortable for both of us. When we do side-lying for naps or at bedtime, I feel like it is such a relief for us both - we can both relax and we usually both fall asleep









also, she HATES nursing in a sling or carrier. Every time I have tried, and I keep trying because it would be sooo nice to get that figured out, but every effort has resulted in complete screaming hysterics, which is so heartbreaking to me that I have almost given up trying...


----------



## Loralz (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mokey4* 
No advice here (sorry), but I just want to say that I wish I could get DD to nurse in a side-lying position! We've been trying it for the last week (she's 4 weeks), but she just can't latch on that way. She just sorta licks and superficially sucks, which at least seems to be enough when she wants comfort. I need to give her a lot of help- nursing is still a two-handed operation for me. Luckily she doesn't seem too bothered by my let-down.

Sometimes it would be nice to lie down though, esp at 2am when I'm exhausted!

I have felt your pain. Iz (now 6 months) didn't get the side-lying nursing at all until she was past three months. She just didn't have the right type of head control. MY LLL people kept telling me to try it once a week or so and that when she was ready, she'd get it.

So hang in there! It will get better.

Sorry to threadjack. We can now go back to the OP's question.







And on that topic--yeah. No idea. I'm sorry; I wish I could help.


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

My LO is just over 3 months old, and she goes through stages where that's the only position she wants to nurse in, it's easy for me and her but no so convenient sometimes! What I find helps her transition from ONLY side-laying to going back to the standard cradle hold (which I need to use when we're nursing in the backseat of the car when we're out and about or at some people's houses) is using my nursing pillow. I sit cross legged and put the nursing pillow on that. I find that it only works cross-legged because my knees hold the pillow up that much higher, and it more closely mimics the feel of nursing laying down, I assume. Then I'll uncross the leg on the side she's nursing on, and support her head with my hand, then my arm, then sitting not cross legged, etc. I find after a few days where I nap with her and nurse her at night and don't leave the house, she needs to be transitioned back to nursing cradle-hold (just over the course of the day)

I keep trying to nurse in our wrap, but have so far had no success.

Learning to nurse side laying- what worked for me was holding her in a cradle position, latched, and then slowly sliding down so that I was laying down with her still tucked in my arm. While she was small, that was the only way I could get her mouth and my nipple lined up properly without her face mashed in to the mattress as she tried to hang on to my nipple. Then I latched her when she was in my arm but I was laying down, then slowly slid my arm out as we got better at it. We still didnt really have it down until she was 6-7 weeks and even now it still can take some fiddling to get everything lined up properly.


----------



## Mayfly (Feb 7, 2007)

My DD is 11 months and will really only nurse side-lying or if she is in her carseat. It's a bit of a pain but never has been a big deal. If we go out I'll just nurse her when she's in her carseat before/after we go somewhere. I pack blankets so I can lie on the ground with her if necessary (e.g., airport). Sometimes she'll take a quick sip in another position. I think she's isn't quite comfortable in other positions as she is quite large (27 pounds) and a little long and I am only 5'1". Another issue is that she is very distractible and has been for months. She's never been that interested in nursing, we've never really had long, relaxing nursing sessions, so when we're out other things are just way more exciting. I figure at some point she'll be interested in getting boo in other ways.

I remember feeling pretty uptight when she was young and would only nurse side-lying but it's NEVER been an issue. I think I actually cried about it (love those PP hormones)! You'll work around it.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Breastfeeding


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

We went through this, too--and he did eventually outgrow it. It was a tricky stage, though!


----------



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

my dd 2 would only nurse side lying too. Now she will let me hold her in the cradle hold for the right breast only (it has less in it usually) sometimes, but not on the left. she also does not like to be held in the cradle hold ever when we are up and walking about, just upright with her head on my shoulder... so in our case, she did decide it was okay to nurse in other positions somewhat, and i am sure when she can sit up by herself it will expand more. i have to admit i love it as i am a bed dweller right now. i am really soaking up all i can of this baby as she will be my last one.... and i have someone else ot do most of the housework, so i can just lie in bed with her and nurse....


----------

